# Rick Mercer named Sea King squadron Honorary Colonel



## Strike (22 Jan 2007)

Why do I think Mess Dinners are going to be a tad more interesting over there...

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/12wing/news/releases_e.asp?cat=162&id=2284

Jan. 22, 2007


Rick Mercer

By Holly Bridges

Forget about talking to the Americans.  Canada's funniest political hit man is going to be "talking to the military."  At least more than he already does, that is.  

Rick Mercer, the man who has had more training on Canadian Forces kit than any other Canadian without actually having to join, has just been named the Honorary Colonel (HCol) for 423 (Maritime Helicopter) Squadron at 12 Wing Shearwater, home of the CH-124 Sea King helicopter.  

"I was certainly very flattered that they asked me.  I asked the squadron to make sure I was someone they wanted to be associated with," says Mr. Mercer, host of The Mercer Report on CBC Television, laughing. "But they assured me that they did and I liked the idea of it being with the Sea Kings because I've always had a penchant for the underdog."  Ba-dum-pum.  Well, you knew that was coming.

But seriously (you knew that was coming, too), the native Newfoundlander, who's perhaps the hottest Canadian comedian going nowadays - "God love you, that's nice of you to say" - spent 10 years living in Halifax, so the idea of going back east to mix with the folks at 12 Wing Shearwater was just too good to resist.

"I miss Halifax so I always look for an opportunity to get ‘home'.  Newfoundland is my real home but obviously I like the notion that this is on the east coast and it's Sea Kings." Mr. Mercer flew on a Sea King off HMCS Ottawa over Christmas during his visit to Afghanistan with the Chief of the Defence Staff and a gaggle of Canadian performers. 

It was obvious during that trip, and others, that Mr. Mercer is a huge supporter of the Canadian Forces and says he will continue that support as HCol for 423 (MH) Sqn, except perhaps a little more discreetly than on national television.

"It's not about me bringing a camera there because I can do that anyway.  So we'll just have to play it by ear and see what happens.  The obligations of an Honorary Colonel   are pretty straightforward, and it's stuff that I kind of do anyway."

So as 423 (MH) Sqn prepares to host its newest HCol for his first official visit later this spring, "Colonel Rick" as some now call him, says there's just one tiny, little thing he can't quite get used to - military briefings.

"I've been briefed on a number of occasions about what to expect, but you know, I was never very good at briefings," says Mr. Mercer with a chuckle.  "My retention of detail is quite poor." 

Never mind, "Colonel Rick", have your people call our people and we'll give you the drill - just remember to iron your shirt, polish your shoes and do a lot of push-ups.  The military likes push-ups.  A lot.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Jan 2007)

I pre-emptively claim Mike Myers for the next HCol of the Windsors.  Called it first.


----------



## Inch (22 Jan 2007)

Yes it's true, my Sqn rules.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Jan 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> Yes it's true, my Sqn rules.



You're going to have to rent halls for your mess dinners, and you will be able to scalp the tickets!  Bloody brilliant, you Blue types.


----------



## Inch (22 Jan 2007)

You're not kidding, the whole Sqn won't fit into a mess, not even the Halifax Wardroom.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jan 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> Yes it's true, my Sqn rules.



Thats a damned lie and you know it  ;D


----------



## Strike (22 Jan 2007)

Add to that any Navy types that will want to go -- divers, detachment reps.  That mess was never poor and it certainly won't be now, especially when he's out for a visit.


----------



## westie048 (22 Jan 2007)

See now you guys have to use this situation for recruiting, join us and get to meet Rick Mercer. Might be able to use this to your advantage.




 :skull:


----------



## R933ex (22 Jan 2007)

Now Mercer, combined with Ron McLean and Don Cherry. Maybe the CBC ain't half bad after all. Anyways congrads to the squadron for getting him!


----------



## warspite (22 Jan 2007)

This story made my day. Great to see Rick Mercer bestowed with such an honour. ;D


----------



## HollywoodHitman (24 Jan 2007)

The CBC has now infiltrated the military......I find this disturbing....But then again, he's a funny dude....

Rick Mercer for PM.


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Jan 2007)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> Rick Mercer for PM.



oooooh, watch there'll be lineups to see House of Commons debates  ;D


----------



## teltech (24 Jan 2007)

Ahh, that explains the four bars he was wearing when he visited us forgotten ones here in Kabul


----------



## niner domestic (25 Jan 2007)

Here's the blurb by the CBC: 
http://www.cbc.ca/arts/story/2007/01/24/mercer-colonel.html


----------



## geo (25 Jan 2007)

interesting choice

overall, he has been good to the troops and has not abused our hospitality.

Good one 423 MH Sqn


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jan 2007)

Colonel Mercer, doesn't that just make your ears perk up?  ;D Great story.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (25 Jan 2007)

i have never watched his program or watch much of cbc but i think after reading about him and his visits to the troops it sounds lieka  great idea. He stands tall on his support for the troops and likes to travel to visit them, so I am sure he will be a good HCol and will look  good in uniform and be a nice addition to the mess halls


----------



## TN2IC (26 Jan 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> Yes it's true, my Sqn rules.


----------



## gaspasser (26 Jan 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> Yes it's true, my Sqn rules.


Inch, here's a blast from the past...
"If you can't hover, you're queer."
I can defineatly see an increased presence at the Sea King Club, or is it now the Warrior?
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## career_radio-checker (27 Jan 2007)

How about having The Trailer Park Boys as H-Colonels? They'd fit right in... well at least with the drinking part.  

And just think, the most popular game during the annual X-mas dinner would be "Who can out-drink the Colonel".  ;D


----------



## Inch (27 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Inch, here's a blast from the past...
> "If you can't hover, you're queer."
> I can defineatly see an increased presence at the Sea King Club, or is it now the Warrior?
> Cheers, BYTD



Still the Sea King club, however, it's not big enough for a 300 member mess dinner.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Jan 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> How about having The Trailer Park Boys as H-Colonels? They'd fit right in... well at least with the drinking part.
> 
> And just think, the most popular game during the annual X-mas dinner would be "Who can out-drink the Colonel".  ;D



One for each of the RCR's.  Maybe Mr. Lahey could be the the fourth one for 4 RCR.  :warstory:


----------



## career_radio-checker (28 Jan 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> One for each of the RCR's.  Maybe Mr. Lahey could be the the fourth one for 4 RCR.  :warstory:



Air Force can have Randy  :warstory:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Jan 2007)

I wonder if he is the first publicly gay honourary?


----------



## geo (28 Jan 2007)

Hey,....... he's a comedian!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Hey,....... he's a comedian!



Wha?  Not all comedians are gay!  That's crazy talk.   ???


----------



## a78jumper (30 Jan 2007)

You mean that guy I said hello to in the can in Camp Julien was GAY! OMG! (ie So What)

Now if we could only convince a few Regiments to start naming deserving Canadians as Colonels-in-Chief instead of retread Brit Royals.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jan 2007)

If Rick Mercer is homosexual, that may very well be, but he is not GHEY!  There IS a difference!

Homosexual means just what it says: nothing else.  To be GHEY is to be totally a nutjob, a whacko, a freak.  It has nothing to do with sexual preference, but everything with lacking a touch of reality.  Just ask Freddie Mercury.  He may have been homosexual, but he was one cool dude, certainly not GHEY!


----------



## a78jumper (30 Jan 2007)

It has to be true-I read it in Wikipedia.


----------



## career_radio-checker (30 Jan 2007)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> It has to be true-I read it in Wikipedia.



 :rofl:
OMG I'm using that one in class tomorrow  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 Jan 2007)

Certainly no critisizm from me.  Just touching back to the other thread about being out in the military, I wonder if this will help encourage recruitment of a potentially untapped market.


----------



## Ready Aye Ready (2 Feb 2007)

That's Awesome. Wish we'd have thought of that...


----------

